# New guy....



## C Denny Run* (May 18, 2011)

Hey all! I'm new to the forum, and still very new to the world of Martial Arts. I started doing both Kung Fu, and Ju-jitsu about six months ago, and had no idea how much I would love it! The Kung Fu, is a spin off of Wing Chun, that incorporates some long range strikes to make it little more well rounded, called "Quan Shou Dao Kung Fu". The Ju Jitsu is called "Maki Te Ju-Jitsu" which is a compilation of different styles, both of which are taught in the same club. 

So far, practicing Martial Arts has been an amazing experience, and I believe it to be one of the best decisions I've made in my 27 years of life. I'm kind of a forum junkie, and have been on a quest to find a good MA forum to hang around in. So far this seems like a great place, and I really look forward to learning, and contributing where I can.

Thanks, and have a great day!

-Denny


----------



## stone_dragone (May 18, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 18, 2011)

welcome to Mt.
I hope to see your thoughts on many different subjects in the future


----------



## shima (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to MT, sounds like you're really enjoying your new studies!


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 18, 2011)

Thank you all! I really appreciate it. People here see much nicer than some of the folks on the other forums I've been checking out. It's kind of a breath of fresh air.

Thank you!


----------



## just2kicku (May 18, 2011)

Welcome! And enjoy!


----------



## mook jong man (May 18, 2011)

C Denny Run* said:


> Hey all! I'm new to the forum, and still very new to the world of Martial Arts. I started doing both Kung Fu, and Ju-jitsu about six months ago, and had no idea how much I would love it! *The Kung Fu, is a spin off of Wing Chun, that incorporates some long range strikes to make it little more well rounded, called "Quan Shou Dao Kung Fu*". The Ju Jitsu is called "Maki Te Ju-Jitsu" which is a compilation of different styles, both of which are taught in the same club.
> 
> So far, practicing Martial Arts has been an amazing experience, and I believe it to be one of the best decisions I've made in my 27 years of life. I'm kind of a forum junkie, and have been on a quest to find a good MA forum to hang around in. So far this seems like a great place, and I really look forward to learning, and contributing where I can.
> 
> ...



Wing Chun doesn't need long range strikes to make it more well rounded , if your in punching or kicking range it's on , further out than that is just posturing.


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 19, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> Wing Chun doesn't need long range strikes to make it more well rounded , if your in punching or kicking range it's on , further out than that is just posturing.



^In theory, and in most cases you're totally right.

Not all fighters think like us Wing Chun based guys do, and in some of those cases, it can be nice to borrow from other arts.


----------



## clfsean (May 19, 2011)

C Denny Run* said:


> ^In theory, and in most cases you're totally right.
> 
> Not all fighters think like us Wing Chun based guys do, and in some of those cases, it can be nice to borrow from other arts.


 
But when you "borrow to augment", you start changing/loosing the core of what it is. I don't practice WC, but from what I've seen of WC (seen lots), if you're out of range... either close & finish, or walk away since you're already out of contact range.


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 19, 2011)

clfsean said:


> But when you "borrow to augment", you start changing/loosing the core of what it is. I don't practice WC, but from what I've seen of WC (seen lots), if you're out of range... either close & finish, or walk away since you're already out of contact range.



Yourself and Mook Jong Man, both have very good points. My Sensei has his logic for teaching what he teaches, and could probably explain it better than I can. Ha ha, I'm still very new, and this is my first MA experience ever. 

We stick to most of the main principals of Wing Chun (WC style foot work, center-line theory, rolling punches, Chi Sou practice, ect ect.) but, like most all MA's practiced here in the US, it has been altered to better suit the geographical fighting style/culture.

I could be wrong, but from what I've read/heard, it is nearly impossible to find any MA clubs that practices a purely traditional style, unless you are near the place of the arts origin. And even at that rate, they try to stick to family, and aren't willing to just let some guy such as myself, just join in at any time. Ha ha. 

Again, I could be wrong about that, and will be the first to admit it, if I am. That's why I'm here, to learn

-Denny


----------



## clfsean (May 19, 2011)

C Denny Run* said:


> Yourself and Mook Jong Man, both have very good points. My Sensei has his logic for teaching what he teaches, and could probably explain it better than I can. Ha ha, I'm still very new, and this is my first MA experience ever.


 
Good enjoy it!



C Denny Run* said:


> We stick to most of the main principals of Wing Chun (WC style foot work, center-line theory, rolling punches, Chi Sou practice, ect ect.) but, like most all MA's practiced here in the US, it has been altered to better suit the geographical fighting style/culture.


 
I'm disagreeing with this statement. Where you find altered MA's is a variety of reasons. Some are valid, most are to accomodate the ego of the person altering & "founding" something new. 



C Denny Run* said:


> I could be wrong, but from what I've read/heard, it is nearly impossible to find any MA clubs that practices a purely traditional style, unless you are near the place of the arts origin. And even at that rate, they try to stick to family, and aren't willing to just let some guy such as myself, just join in at any time. Ha ha.


 
Again... a bit of a disagreement.  There's plenty of TMA out there that keep & hold the traditions as passed on & are brutally effective in today's world as back in Qing Dynasty (and before) China. You just gotta look & sometimes, there's just nothing handy. No fault of your own on that. So you go with what you got. But there's plenty out there to be had.



C Denny Run* said:


> Again, I could be wrong about that, and will be the first to admit it, if I am. That's why I'm here, to learn
> 
> -Denny


 
We're all here for that... and to rag & bag each other & people who aren't around to defend themselves, talk tons of crap & get along. Have fun!


----------



## mook jong man (May 19, 2011)

C Denny Run* said:


> ^In theory, and in most cases you're totally right.
> 
> Not all fighters think like us Wing Chun based guys do, and in some of those cases, it can be nice to borrow from other arts.



In Wing Chun there are basically three stages of realistic fighting , if we discount the grappling range , although it could be argued that Chi Sau is a vertical grappling range.

The three stages are " Bridging the Gap " using a kick to safely traverse the distance between kicking and punching range .

" Chi Sau " contact with the opponents arms has been made.
Then the last stage is striking.
It is irrelevant what other fighters think , they are either going to be in fighting range or not.

Other styles will have a slight reach advantage with one arm and leg because they fight from a side on stance , but this advantage can be nullified by speedy footwork.
Anybody who thinks that Wing Chun needs long range strikes needs to work on their closing in speed.

I remember seeing my late Sifu once demonstrate a charging knee , a technique used when the opponent is outside of kicking range .
From standing still he exploded across a gap of about three metres in the blink of an eye to finish up with his fist right in front of someones nose.

That footwork and ability to bridge a large gap is contained within the Bart Jarm Dao form , mainly because the butterfly knives are short in comparison with the reach advantage of the long pole .

To overcome this reach advantage , the knife form focuses on footwork that covers a lot of ground fast , so that the wielder of the knives can deflect the heavy blows from the pole which can be 3.6 metres long and quickly move in for the kill.

The problem is that people don't stick with the system long enough to get to the stage where they learn this stuff , so they go out and start teaching and think that somehow the system is lacking something and needs to be added to.


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 19, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Good enjoy it! I definitely am. It's been a wonderful experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So basically it's just like any other forum I've ever been on:slapfight: Ha ha! I'll feel right at home then!


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 19, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> In Wing Chun there are basically three stages of realistic fighting , if we discount the grappling range , although it could be argued that Chi Sau is a vertical grappling range.
> 
> The three stages are " Bridging the Gap " using a kick to safely traverse the distance between kicking and punching range .
> 
> ...



Closing the gap hasn't been forgotten in the practice I've chosen. I just started working on "the hidden step", small T-steps, and finally am getting better with my shuffling forward quickly, while rolling punches. Or at least getting better at doing it properly. Ha ha. My sensei has demonstrated moving in quickly several times, as well as some students, and it is VERY impressive! I had no idea that a human could actually move that fast. I thought it was just a movie-Fu thing. 

I understand your reasoning for the opinions you have, and respect it very much. "_If it aint broke, don't fix it_" Right? Well, my options are limited, when it comes to places to go for MA education, and so far it is working out very well for me. It may not be the best, most original, or what you would like to practice, but I am very happy to be doing what I'm doing.


----------



## mook jong man (May 19, 2011)

C Denny Run* said:


> Closing the gap hasn't been forgotten in the practice I've chosen. I just started working on "the hidden step", small T-steps, and finally am getting better with my shuffling forward quickly, while rolling punches. Or at least getting better at doing it properly. Ha ha. My sensei has demonstrated moving in quickly several times, as well as some students, and it is VERY impressive! I had no idea that a human could actually move that fast. I thought it was just a movie-Fu thing.
> 
> I understand your reasoning for the opinions you have, and respect it very much. "_If it aint broke, don't fix it_" Right? Well, my options are limited, when it comes to places to go for MA education, and so far it is working out very well for me. It may not be the best, most original, or what you would like to practice, but I am very happy to be doing what I'm doing.



As long as the system is practical and you enjoy the training that is the main thing .
You could be studying under one of the original "Closed Door Student's" but if you don't enjoy the training then you are never going to go to class and train are you .


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 19, 2011)

^^Exactly!


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT. This is a great place to be. 

James


----------



## Yondanchris (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 19, 2011)

Thank you very much guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## MidnightBlue (May 20, 2011)

Hi Denny,

I'm new to these forums, too. Nice to meet you!  

~Jamie~


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Jamie! Welcome to the forums as well


----------



## delaford321 (May 23, 2011)

Welcome all, it's great how many newbies are making their way to the MT forum!


----------



## Steve (May 23, 2011)

Welcome.  Where's your school?  I'm also in covington...  small world.  I train at abjj school down in kent.


----------



## David43515 (May 23, 2011)

Great to have you here Denny. Hope you`ll be around for a long time.


----------



## seasoned (May 23, 2011)

Greeting, Denny. Welcome aboard and enjoy.


----------



## oaktree (May 24, 2011)

Hi Denny nice to meet you.
 Your style's name are very strange to me:
Quan shou dao kungfu and Maki Te Jujutsu.

I am curious what Hanzi the teacher used to make Quan Shou dao. It sounds just strange to me. Also Maki te jujutsu sounds very strange too.

I do not mean to sound rude just if you say these things to a native they may look at you strange.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to MA.  Glad you are enjoying your MA study.  There is no such thing as a bad MA.  There are bad instructors and bad students, and different MA bay stress different things, but no bad MA.


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 24, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Welcome.  Where's your school?  I'm also in covington...  small world.  I train at abjj school down in kent.



Ha ha, how about that! I train at Meridian Ju Jitsu. It's right behind the QFC off James St. You should come check it out some time. Sensei Glenn offers two classes for free, and people are always welcome to look, even if it's just for fun. 

I've heard good things about ABJJ. How do you like it? I wish I had more time and money, because I would love to add BJJ to the schedule! Ha ha.



David43515 said:


> Great to have you here Denny. Hope you`ll be around for a long time.



Thank you David. It's a pleasure to be here. I'm sure you'll see plenty of my worthless posts! Ha ha ha:ultracool


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 24, 2011)

oaktree said:


> Hi Denny nice to meet you.
> Your style's name are very strange to me:
> Quan shou dao kungfu and Maki Te Jujutsu.
> 
> ...



You don't sound rude at all. Here is a little more about it:

According to my Sensei, it's a compilation of, Wing Chun Kung  Fu blended with Xing Yi power punching techniques, Shuai Chiao throwing  and sweeping, and Chin Na seizing and controlling techniques. The Quan Shou Dau, means "Rolling hand way" and the "Maki Te", if I recall correctly, means basically the same thing. 

Hope this helps!



seasoned said:


> Greeting, Denny. Welcome aboard and enjoy.



Thank you seasoned! Much appreciated!






oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MA.  Glad you are enjoying your MA study.  There is no such thing as a bad MA.  There are bad instructors and bad students, and different MA bay stress different things, but no bad MA.



Very true, and thanks for welcoming me!


----------



## oaktree (May 24, 2011)

C Denny Run* said:


> You don't sound rude at all. Here is a little more about it:
> 
> According to my Sensei, it's a compilation of, Wing Chun Kung Fu blended with Xing Yi power punching techniques, Shuai Chiao throwing and sweeping, and Chin Na seizing and controlling techniques. The Quan Shou Dau, means "Rolling hand way" and the "Maki Te", if I recall correctly, means basically the same thing.
> 
> ...


Hi Denny, 
I think he meant this: &#24059;&#25163;&#36947; my friend thinks he meant some other hanzi.
 I understand from the website he meant rolling hand way but the pin yin seems strange to me which is why I was asking for the hanzi. &#24059;(I read this as _juan _which means to wrap so maybe he meant juan shou dao or maybe &#24059; can be read as _quan _and there is something I am missing. :idunno:
Maki te jujutsu sounds very strange even though I know what it means &#24059;&#25163;&#26580;&#34899;. 
 It's just that when natives hear these they think it sounds strange that's all. 

There have been people who have come to this site with strange sounding school names in Japanese or Chinese so I try to kindly point  it out to them first, before people who are not so kind do it. Anyway nice to have you here!

:wavey:


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 24, 2011)

Very interesting..... Thanks for the insight! To tell you the truth, I'm so new to it, that I all I can do is regurgitate what I've been told. Ha ha! I do appreciate the correction.


----------

